# Gaggia Classic 3-Way Solenoid



## CoffeeExmoor (Mar 10, 2011)

I have had my Gaggia Classic for a couple of years and it seems to have functioned pretty well after a few initial teething problems.

However, I set about cleaning it on Friday, using Puly Caff as usual in the blanking basket. This requires me to carry out 5 brew cycles of 10 seconds, with 10 seconds between them. After each of the first 3 cycles there was the satisfying 'whoosh' of water into the drip tray but, after that, nothing at all - it all went quiet!

Since then I have had consistently wet pucks when I have drawn shots and the water pressure seems to have dropped dramatically.

Could any one advise me as to whether this means the 3-way solenoid has failed and needs replacing (and if so how) or do I have another problem?

Where would I obtain another solenoid if it does need replacing?

Thanks in advance for any assistance


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It sounds like the solenoid needs cleaning or replacing.

Little bits of crud can jam it open.

*gaggiamanualservice* can supply these parts


----------



## CoffeeExmoor (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks Glenn. Is there any source I can go to which might demonstrate clearly to a 'green bean' how to go about this task?


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah I'm noticing problems like this and a lot of wet pucks from my classic, thinking its probably a duff solenoid

However when I do get a nice 30 seconds from hitting the brew switch extraction it does seem to send a nice little puff from what I assume is the solenoid doing its job.

Forgive me being a complete squid.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

It definitely sounds like the solenoid. If it went while backflushing that would suggest most likely that its got jammed. It's not a difficult job to take them apart and clean them, although I'm not sure I could explain it that easily. I'm pretty sure there is a post on this forum somewhere with instructions.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Right last night I completely disassembled my classic and gave it a deep clean including the coils inside the solenoid bit. It's all soaked over night got ride of a lot of scale and crap like I expected I'm the third owner of my machine, I still haven't got my blank basket and puly caff to actually back flush but I can say I'm still getting wet pucks so I can only assume ill need the replace the black box bit that is £45 or best part of.

Really happy I pulled it all apart though there was a spider living on the underside of the pump! Safe to say he has been relocated


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

It's possible it may need replacing? Have you actually pulled the solenoid apart and taken a look? If not, I finally found Mark's instructions on how to clean the solenoid

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showwiki.php?title=How+to+check+if+the+solenoid+is +blocked


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Sorry, broke the link! Just take the space out


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

try the link on the wiki section that glenn kindly included for me, it gives detailed instructions on cleaning and diagnosis

mark


----------



## CoffeeExmoor (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks to all for your input. Hopefully in the next few days I will get the opportunity to dip into my machine's innards in line with your contributions. Wish me luck!!


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

You can change the Valve without stripping the machine right down.... just.. First time i took the lot out but next time i found i could simply swap out the solenoid.


----------

